# Gym Equipment



## elrasho

Hi guys,

I did a search on the forum and couldn't find a thread so I thought Id make one.

Are there places in Cairo that sell gym equipment suck as weight training benches, dumbells and barbells and weights? I would much prefer to do my workouts in the apartment than go to a gym. Also the gyms might be closed when I feel like working out.

And advice would be greatly appreciated

PS. There don't seem to be many websites for Egyptian companies, google doesn't show me anything


----------



## Egyuk

elrasho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did a search on the forum and couldn't find a thread so I thought Id make one.
> 
> Are there places in Cairo that sell gym equipment suck as weight training benches, dumbells and barbells and weights? I would much prefer to do my workouts in the apartment than go to a gym. Also the gyms might be closed when I feel like working out.
> 
> And advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> PS. There don't seem to be many websites for Egyptian companies, google doesn't show me anything


Hi

Three specialized stores I know of sell such equipment. "Marzouk" and "Centraal" both in down town. "Sports mall" in Mohandesseen area.

Hope this is useful


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes... gym equipment is easily available lots of sport shops in the city and Carrefour also sells gym equipment


----------



## elrasho

Excellent! I dont suppose you know if they sell boxing punch bags with stands? It'l probably cost me more to import my gym equipment from the UK than buy new gear hence the question


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Excellent! I dont suppose you know if they sell boxing punch bags with stands? It'l probably cost me more to import my gym equipment from the UK than buy new gear hence the question


Here's some information on sports mall in Mohandiseen where you are looking to rent a flat. You will need that spare room for all your equipment! I've been to sports mall before but can't remember if it sells punch bags!

Sports Mall, Mohandiseen, Cairo - Shopping


----------



## elrasho

Beatle said:


> Here's some information on sports mall in Mohandiseen where you are looking to rent a flat. You will need that spare room for all your equipment! I've been to sports mall before but can't remember if it sells punch bags!
> 
> Sports Mall, Mohandiseen, Cairo - Shopping


You my friend are a legend! I've been on that Cairo360 site before but never saw that article. Are the prices the same as the UK?


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> You my friend are a legend! I've been on that Cairo360 site before but never saw that article. Are the prices the same as the UK?


I've only ever been to buy tracksuits/trainers etc. The price of sportswear was the same as the UK but you don't tend to see the same sales or discounts as in the UK. Nor do you get the same range 

There is a reasonably good gym in Mohandiseen in Platinum Mall which is just down the road from Sports Mall so that may be worth checking out. I managed to get a short-term membership but can't remember what the opening hours were.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahh the Platinum Mall... my friend and I call it the ****ty mall... have you ever seen such ****ty looking clothes in your life??? other than some windows down town that is lol


----------



## elrasho

****ty clothes in Egypt really? I thought women there covered up?


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh the Platinum Mall... my friend and I call it the ****ty mall... have you ever seen such ****ty looking clothes in your life??? other than some windows down town that is lol


I have to admit that I have no idea who (a) wears the clothes in the shop windows in Mohandiseen or downtown or (b) manages to balance on any of the glitzy heels which are on display in any of the shop windows, given the state of Cairo's pavements. I am fully covered from neck downwards when walking round Mohandiseen and wear the flatest of shoes so that I don't break my neck and I still get followed like I'm the Pied Piper.


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> ****ty clothes in Egypt really? I thought women there covered up?




Lol No but more and more wear the hijjab (scarf) but I am sure it's a fashion statement and nothing more as they wear them with the tightest of jeans and figure hugging tops.

Cairo is a city of contrasts you will see fully covered women and of course women who shop in the ****ty mall


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol No but more and more wear the hijjab (scarf) but I am sure it's a fashion statement and nothing more as they wear them with the tightest of jeans and figure hugging tops.
> 
> Cairo is a city of contrasts you will see fully covered women and of course women who shop in the ****ty mall


I was about to say an almost identical thing about Cairo being a city of contradictions. A large percentage of women wear the hijab and in certain areas you see it more than others e.g. fewer women seem to wear it in areas like Zamalek. 

But some women (usually the younger ones) wear the hijab, tight jeans, fitted top which covers their wrists and then over the top they will have a tight t-shirt which shows their figure off. 

But I have to admit that I have never seen anyone wearing the very scary outfits from Platinum Mall - maybe they are reserved for home use....


----------



## DeadGuy

elrasho said:


> ****ty clothes in Egypt really? I thought women there covered up?


It depends on how you define "women" in here :lol:

The posts you people are posting about females' outfits in here makes me laugh like I never did before about that thing 

And by the way.......Those "things" sadly, aren't "reserved for home use"


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> I was about to say an almost identical thing about Cairo being a city of contradictions. A large percentage of women wear the hijab and in certain areas you see it more than others e.g. fewer women seem to wear it in areas like Zamalek.
> 
> But some women (usually the younger ones) wear the hijab, tight jeans, fitted top which covers their wrists and then over the top they will have a tight t-shirt which shows their figure off.
> 
> But I have to admit that I have never seen anyone wearing the very scary outfits from Platinum Mall - maybe they are reserved for home use....


I agree with the contradictory thing when it comes to hijab and fashion statements. I have no problem with girls who want to wear the hijab, I do not understand girls who wear it, only to "readjust" it in busy public places, shaking out their hair etc as they do so (yes, I've seen it happen, more than once).

I once saw a girl in a cafe in Sharm, she was wearing a hijab. A guy from the street approached the girls asking if they wanted a henna tattoo. Without hesitation she unbuttoned her jeans to allow him to draw on her hip, and then after pulled back the part of the hijab covering her chest, pulled down her top and asked him to draw on her breast. 

An old friend of mine used to tell me about stories (not sure it was in Egypt though) about hookers they'd pick up wearing nikab, and the "pot luck" way in which him and his friends would choose their girl given that nothing but the eyes were revealed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sam said:


> I agree with the contradictory thing when it comes to hijab and fashion statements. I have no problem with girls who want to wear the hijab, I do not understand girls who wear it, only to "readjust" it in busy public places, shaking out their hair etc as they do so (yes, I've seen it happen, more than once).
> 
> I once saw a girl in a cafe in Sharm, she was wearing a hijab. A guy from the street approached the girls asking if they wanted a henna tattoo. Without hesitation she unbuttoned her jeans to allow him to draw on her hip, and then after pulled back the part of the hijab covering her chest, pulled down her top and asked him to draw on her breast.
> 
> An old friend of mine used to tell me about stories (not sure it was in Egypt though) about hookers they'd pick up wearing nikab, and the "pot luck" way in which him and his friends would choose their girl given that nothing but the eyes were revealed.



Lol there are two brothels within spitting distance of me and home delivery frequent the building behind me. This building is holiday lets for gulf Arabs and you can usually tell a working girl who is fully covered and hiding from security from a gulf Arab women by her shoes

Maiden


----------



## ccr

elrasho said:


> Are there places in Cairo that sell gym equipment suck as weight training benches, dumbells and barbells and weights? I would much prefer to do my workouts in the apartment than go to a gym.


I understand that you didn't ask, but just FYI...

We are packing to leave Egypt next month, and I am selling my gym equipments.

Most have been sold, but I still have the BowFlex Home Gym system for sale. It is in pristine condition (2 years old, hardly used ) for about 2/3 what I paid for.

PM me with email address, if you want pictures, etc.

We are in Katamaya area...


----------

